# Ergo straps cut into my armpits



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Can I adjust something to fix this? I just got the Ergo the other day and have been trying it out around the house to prepare for the endless visits to the County Fair coming up and the straps really bug me.

Ooh, "AHA!" moment - I have it buckled around my waist, which means the where the straps attach to the body of the Ergo are higher up - if I move it down to my hips will that maybe help?


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

Definitely try moving it to your hips. But no matter what I do, the Ergo cuts into my armpits. Sorry to say, the Ergo just doesn't work for me. Have you tried any other SSC's?


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe try lowering the chest strap and loosen the straps just a tiny bit. ??


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Are the straps tight enough? I also second the suggestion to lower (or raise) the chest strap. If it is cutting into your armpits it sounds like it is too high, but if the straps aren't tight enough in the first place it could be too loose and too low. WIthout pictures, it is fairly hard to help.


----------



## dunicakes (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 
Are the straps tight enough? I also second the suggestion to lower (or raise) the chest strap. If it is cutting into your armpits it sounds like it is too high, but if the straps aren't tight enough in the first place it could be too loose and too low. WIthout pictures, it is fairly hard to help.

Definitely try adjusting the chest strap -- this is key with the Ergo. Slide it up or down, make it tighter if the traps are digging into your armpits. You also definitely want to be wearing the Ergo on your hips, and not on your waist. It's much more comfy that way... Hope this helps!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I find mine uncomfortable in sleeveless tops but fine otherwise.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I just had my Ergo wearing "critiqued" by someone knowldgeable - instructor at mom & baby yoga. She made minor adjustments to where hip strap hit my hips and wow, that made a huge difference! Maybe you can find someone who can look at how you have it on. Otherwise, keep adjusting those straps.....Good luck!


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I moved the hip strap down to my hips and loosened the shoulder straps, and AHHHHH! Lovely! Wore that thing all over the fair without any problems! Well, I take that back, it gave me a horrible muffin top, but I'm past caring. Just pulled my shirt out over it, helped disguise it some.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL! Good! Glad you got it to work for you!!!







:


----------

